# A mixed bag from the field to the table



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

My kids and I went out this morning and took cottontail with a really nice clean shot. It went in the slow cooker, along with one from the freezer, with some homemade BBQ sauce. Then, in the afternoon we got a shot at this Eurasian collard dove which got a nice spicy rub and went on the grill.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I rotisseried a rack of pigeons a few days ago over hickory chips, low and slow. Was so good. So hard to cook small birds like that without drying them out but a tin of water on the coals helped that. I really need to get a new digicam, lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great meal! And I am sure it tasted all the better since you harvested it yourself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome my friend! Great meal


----------



## Bart simpson (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks very nice I have never eaten dove or pigeon hoping to try it we have lots of wood pigeon in the uk but they are very skittish and fly at the slightest noise


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael Cravens said:


> My kids and I went out this morning and took cottontail with a really nice clean shot. It went in the slow cooker, along with one from the freezer, with some homemade BBQ sauce. Then, in the afternoon we got a shot at this Eurasian collard dove which got a nice spicy rub and went on the grill.


Sweet frame !
Can I ask what it is ?
Bill Hays - but which one ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ortona said:


> Michael Cravens said:
> 
> 
> > My kids and I went out this morning and took cottontail with a really nice clean shot. It went in the slow cooker, along with one from the freezer, with some homemade BBQ sauce. Then, in the afternoon we got a shot at this Eurasian collard dove which got a nice spicy rub and went on the grill.
> ...


I know you're not asking me lol but its the G10 TubeMasterSniper ????

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Ortona said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Cravens said:
> ...


Ah ! 
Yes !

Thank you for that !

Oh no....
I feel the urge to order one now....
Damn !

Looks amazing !!!!
And practical...

Lead us not into temptation...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Ortona said:


> Michael Cravens said:
> 
> 
> > My kids and I went out this morning and took cottontail with a really nice clean shot. It went in the slow cooker, along with one from the freezer, with some homemade BBQ sauce. Then, in the afternoon we got a shot at this Eurasian collard dove which got a nice spicy rub and went on the grill.
> ...


Please forgive my absence. As stated above, it is a G10 Tube Master. As of now, and I don't have a great deal of experience, it is my favorite frame. slingshooterPT, thanks for answering in my absence.

Michael


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the comments everyone! They are appreciated.

Michael


----------

